# What Retired People Do



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

Working people frequently ask retired people what they do to make their days interesting.

Well, for example, the other day the wife and I went into town and went into a shop. We were only in there for about 5 minutes. When we came out, there was a cop writing out a parking ticket. 

We went up to him and I said, “Come on man, how about giving a senior citizen a break”? He ignored us and continued writing the ticket. I called him a dumb ass. He glared at me and started writing another ticket for having worn tires.

Mary called him a $hithead. He finished the second ticket and put it on the windshield with the first. Then he started writing a third ticket. This went on for about 20 minutes. The more we abused him, the more tickets he wrote. 

Just then our bus arrived.

We try to have a little fun each day now that we're retired. It's important at our age.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)

Funny ending!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Working people frequently ask retired people what they do to make their days interesting.
> 
> Well, for example, the other day the wife and I went into town and went into a shop. We were only in there for about 5 minutes. When we came out, there was a cop writing out a parking ticket.
> 
> ...



I rarely laugh out loud when I am alone. I did so after reading this! Thanks, SB


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2015)

A day in the park.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)

By George!


----------

